# Steven Universe Salt Thread



## Elliot Manowar (Aug 12, 2019)

I'm getting real sick of my formerly favorite show Steven universe. I felt betrayed by the plotline and I'm only seeing the movie for closure. You can discuss the salt you have with it as well and also you can discuss plotlines and/or how you would write said plotlines.


----------



## Tyno (Aug 12, 2019)

they're coming out with a movie?


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 12, 2019)

I must be behind the times...cartoon series seem to end with dizzying speed these days. I'd rather watch Steven Universe than go back to the old days when all there was to watch were things like those old Batman cartoons and One Piece reruns.


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Aug 12, 2019)

Tyno said:


> they're coming out with a movie?


yeah


----------



## Tyno (Aug 12, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> I must be behind the times...cartoon series seem to end with dizzying speed these days. I'd rather watch Steven Universe than go back to the old days when all there was to watch were things like those old Batman cartoons and One Piece reruns.


i should watch adventure time again


----------



## CrookedCroc (Aug 12, 2019)

What happened? Was the ending that bad?


----------



## MaetheDragon (Aug 12, 2019)

Eh, I dropped Steven Universe after the episode where Ruby and Sapphire got married. The staff working on that episode rushed everything out of fear the show wouldn’t be renewed by Cartoon Network, and it completely ruined the flow of the show for me.

A similar thing happened with Adventure Time, where the show just lost its marbles for a period of time. I only came back to Adventure Time for their story arch episodes, which were super good! I wish the entire show had been in that format, with good episodic episodes thrown into the mix.

So, I can sort of feel your pain, fren. It seems like a lot of good cartoons these days are being ruined for some reason, whether it’s a poor writing choice or bad management on the part of cartoon channels and the staff working on these shows.

Must I bring up Voltron as a good example?


----------



## CrookedCroc (Aug 12, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> It seems like a lot of good cartoons these days are being ruined for some reason, whether it’s a poor writing choice or bad management on the part of cartoon channels and the staff working on these shows


I think this keeps happening because these studios don't have a clear goal for their characters and plot so they just make stuff up as they go, this is specially  evident with Adventure Time, the plot got pretty weird and convoluted pretty fast.

It also doesn't help that most of the crew just have to send the storyboard to some Korean studio and let em do the rest, that's why the hight, shape and color of some characters are so inconsistent


----------



## MaetheDragon (Aug 12, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> I think this keeps happening because these studios don't have a clear goal for their characters and plot so they just make stuff up as they go, this is specially  evident with Adventure Time, the plot got pretty weird and convoluted pretty fast.
> 
> It also doesn't help that most of the crew just have to send the storyboard to some Korean studio and let em do the rest, that's why the hight, shape and color of some characters are so inconsistent



You’re absolutely right, fren. Which is a shame, because I love Adventure Time when it’s good! Same thing with these other shows, but something just has to go wrong or get thrown off track by the time another good episode or arch comes along. Steven Universe’s lack of consistency with their character designs is pretty awful, too.

Moral of the story- I love when these studios let their staff have fun, but you have to manage them properly. Or else, stuff like that happens.

I can only assume that, because of the stigma that is attached to animation in western countries, by seeing it only as children’s entertainment, cartoon studios don’t care that much about the quality of their animated shows.

Of course, that’s just a theory. But, knowing the Oscars chose Boss Baby over a legendary KyoAni film, A Silent Voice for an award, that theory holds a lot of water, in my opinion.


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Aug 13, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> What happened? Was the ending that bad?


Yes, it was rushed and ruined any buildup it could ever have. Also Rose Quartz is a shit character. So is Lapis.


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Aug 13, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Eh, I dropped Steven Universe after the episode where Ruby and Sapphire got married. The staff working on that episode rushed everything out of fear the show wouldn’t be renewed by Cartoon Network, and it completely ruined the flow of the show for me.
> 
> A similar thing happened with Adventure Time, where the show just lost its marbles for a period of time. I only came back to Adventure Time for their story arch episodes, which were super good! I wish the entire show had been in that format, with good episodic episodes thrown into the mix.
> 
> ...


You can


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 13, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> It seems like a lot of good cartoons these days are being ruined for some reason, whether it’s a poor writing choice or bad management on the part of cartoon channels and the staff working on these shows.


A bit off-topic, but hopefully that doesn't happen to this cartoon: www.polygon.com: Infinity Train fills in the void left by Adventure Time
Netflix also has some cartoons like Steven Universe (She-Ra, Tuca and Bertie, etc.) but interestingly they haven't punctured the Internet's consciousness as Rick and Morty has (not comfortable with that show, though). In fact, Tuca and Bertie got cancelled quite quickly.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Aug 13, 2019)

Elliot Manowar said:


> You can



My lord, where do I even start with Voltron? This show had EVERYTHING in the first few seasons, and had so much promise. All the characters were likable, the action and plot were solid, everything was great! It gave me even greater hope when I found out that people who worked on my family favorite show, Avatar: The Last Airbender, worked on Voltron, as well. I thought this show was in good hands... until the last few seasons.

Excuse my French, but whooo boy, they f*cked up. The ending left me so angry, I nearly destroyed one of my bedside tables! I saw the signs the more I watched the show, but I didn’t think things would end that horribly! Allura deserved way more than that awful ending after everything she went through, Shiro got completely shafted as a character and became a horrible example for LGBT representation, and what happened to Lance at the end left me baffled and confused at the same time. My god, everything collapsed by the end!

So, if you want an example of mismanagement and disarray in the cartoon industry, look no further than Voltron, frens!



Manchesterite said:


> A bit off-topic, but hopefully that doesn't happen to this cartoon: www.polygon.com: Infinity Train fills in the void left by Adventure Time
> Netflix also has some cartoons like Steven Universe (She-Ra, Tuca and Bertie, etc.) but interestingly they haven't punctured the Internet's consciousness as Rick and Morty has (not comfortable with that show, though). In fact, Tuca and Bertie got cancelled quite quickly.



I did watch Infinity Train’s pilot, fren. When I heard the show had been green lit, I was so happy! Hopefully, yes, that this show doesn’t suffer from the same things as the shows I mentioned.

I also tried watching She-Ra, but it didn’t really work for me, starting out. I heard it’s gotten better, though, so maybe I’ll revisit it. I haven’t heard of Tuca and Bertie, though- maybe it’s short lifespan made it fly under my radar, which is just a shame, fren. Cartoons like this should be getting much more love, it just sucks that those running the cartoon industry just don’t care enough about quality. Just if they can rake in watchers.


----------



## Peach's (Aug 13, 2019)

Steven Universe is one of those shows that works the best if you just turn your analysis off and just enjoy the ride. People are right in that the ending fell on its ass, but its got some good feels to it.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Aug 13, 2019)

Peebes said:


> Steven Universe is one of those shows that works the best if you just turn your analysis off and just enjoy the ride. People are right in that the ending fell on its ass, but its got some good feels to it.



Oh, definitely. It’s not a bad show in and of itself, it’s just the declining quality of it that’s worth talking about, fren. I still love the show, regardless! That’s why I get passionate about it when something seems off, that’s all. I’m sure that’s true for the OP, as well.


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Aug 13, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Oh, definitely. It’s not a bad show in and of itself, it’s just the declining quality of it that’s worth talking about, fren. I still love the show, regardless! That’s why I get passionate about it when something seems off, that’s all. I’m sure that’s true for the OP, as well.


exactly! It just had missed potential.


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Aug 13, 2019)

I was thinking of redoing scenes from steven universe that seem kinda, "wrong" in 3d. Here's my latest WIP. If you guys are fine with it, I'd like to hear your ideas to help further improve the scene.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Aug 13, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> A bit off-topic, but hopefully that doesn't happen to this cartoon: www.polygon.com: Infinity Train fills in the void left by Adventure Time
> Netflix also has some cartoons like Steven Universe (She-Ra, Tuca and Bertie, etc.) but interestingly they haven't punctured the Internet's consciousness as Rick and Morty has (not comfortable with that show, though). In fact, Tuca and Bertie got cancelled quite quickly.



I tried watching Tucan and Bertie a few days ago, couldn't get past the 3rd episode. 
The show feels like it just finished doing a line of cocaine while browsing 9gag, it was pretty cringe inducing. 
And the art... it feels like they just have a bunch of template human bodies, add a random animal/whatever head and call it a day, kinda like what Ctrl + Alt + Del does. And he same goes for Bojack Horseman


----------

